# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس السيرة النبوية والتاريخ والتراجم >  حديث أم معبد في وصف النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم, وشرح غريبه

## محمد طه شعبان

عَنْ حِزَامِ بْنِ هِشَامِ بْنِ خَالِدٍ، عَنْ أَبِيهِ هِشَامِ بْنِ حُبَيْشٍ، عَنْ أَبِيهِ حُبَيْشِ بْنِ خَالِدٍ صَاحِبِ رَسُولِ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ، أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ حِينَ خَرَجَ مِنْ مَكَّةَ، وَخَرَجَ مِنْهَا مُهَاجِرًا إِلَى الْمَدِينَةِ هُوَ *وَأَبُو بَكْرٍ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ، وَمَوْلَى أَبِي بَكْرٍ عَامِرُ بْنُ فُهَيْرَةَ، وَدَلِيلُهُمَا اللَّيْثِيُّ عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ أُرَيْقِطٍ عَلَى خَيْمَتِيْ أُمِّ مَعْبَدٍ الْخُزَاعِيَّةِ  ، وَكَانَتِ امْرَأَةً بَرْزَةً([1]) جَلْدَةً([2]) تَحْتَبِي بِفِنَاءِ الْخَيْمَةِ([3])، ثُمَّ تَسْقِي وَتُطْعِمُ، فَسَأَلُوهَا لَحْمًا وَتَمْرًا لِيَشْتَرُوا مِنْهَا، فَلَمْ يُصِيبُوا عِنْدَهَا شَيْئًا مِنْ ذَلِكَ، وَكَانَ الْقَوْمُ مُرْمِلِينَ([4]) مُسْنِتِينَ([5])، فَنَظَرَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ إِلَى شَاةٍ فِي كَسْرِ الْخَيْمَةِ([6])، فَقَالَ: «مَا هَذِهِ الشَّاةُ يَا أُمَّ مَعْبَدٍ؟» قَالَتْ: شَاةٌ خَلَّفَهَا الْجَهْدُ([7]) عَنِ الْغَنَمِ، قَالَ: «هَلْ بِهَا مِنْ لَبَنٍ؟» قَالَتْ: هِيَ أَجْهَدُ مِنْ ذَلِكَ، قَالَ: «أَتَأْذَنِينَ لِي أَنْ أَحْلُبَهَا؟» قَالَتْ: بِأَبِي أَنْتَ وَأُمِّي، إِنْ رَأَيْتَ بِهَا حَلْبًا فَاحْلُبْهَا.*
*فَدَعَا بِهَا رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ، فَمَسَحَ بِيَدِهِ ضَرْعَهَا، وَسَمَّى اللَّهَ تَعَالَى، وَدَعَا لَهَا فِي شَاتِهَا، فَتَفَاجَّتْ([8]) عَلَيْهِ وَدَرَّتْ، فَاجْتَرَّتْ([9]) فَدَعَا بِإِنَاءٍ يُرْبِضُ الرَّهْطَ([10]) فَحَلَبَ فِيهِ ثَجًّا([11]) حَتَّى عَلَاهُ الْبَهَاءُ([12])، ثُمَّ سَقَاهَا حَتَّى رَوِيَتْ, وَسَقَى أَصْحَابَهُ حَتَّى رَوَوْا, وَشَرِبَ آخِرُهُمْ حَتَّى أَرَاضُوا([13])، ثُمَّ حَلَبَ فِيهِ الثَّانِيَةَ عَلَى هَدَّةٍ([14]) حَتَّى مَلَأَ الْإِنَاءَ، ثُمَّ غَادَرَهُ عِنْدَهَا، ثُمَّ بَايَعَهَا, وَارْتَحَلُوا عَنْهَا، فَقَلَّ مَا لَبِثَتْ حَتَّى جَاءَهَا زَوْجُهَا أَبُو مَعْبَدٍ, يَسُوقُ أَعْنُزًا عِجَافًا([15]) يَتَسَاوَكْنَ هُزَالًا([16]) مُخُّهُنَّ قَلِيلٌ([17]) ، فَلَمَّا رَأَى أَبُو مَعْبَدٍ اللَّبَنَ أَعْجَبَهُ، قَالَ: مِنْ أَيْنَ لَكِ هَذَا يَا أُمَّ مَعْبَدٍ وَالشَّاءُ عَازِبٌ حَائِلٌ([18]) ، وَلَا حلوبَ فِي الْبَيْتِ؟ قَالَتْ: لَا وَاللَّهِ إِلَّا أَنَّهُ مَرَّ بِنَا رَجُلٌ مُبَارَكٌ مِنْ حَالِهِ كَذَا وَكَذَا، قَالَ: صِفِيهِ لِي يَا أُمَّ مَعْبَدٍ.*[1])) *يُقَالُ: امْرَأَةٌ بَرْزَة: إِذَا كَانَتْ كهْلة لَا تَحْتَجب احْتِجاب الشَّوابِّ، وَهِيَ مَعَ ذَلِكَ عَفِيفَةٌ عَاقِلَةٌ تَجْلس لِلنَّاسِ وتُحدِّثهم؛ مِنَ البُرُوز؛ وَهُوَ الظُّهور والخروج. ((النهاية)) (1/ 117).*

[2])) *الجَلَدُ: القُوّة والصَّبْر. ((النهاية)) (1/ 284). والْجِيمُ وَاللَّامُ وَالدَّالُ أَصْلٌ وَاحِدٌ, وَهُوَ يَدُلُّ عَلَى قُوَّةٍ وَصَلَابَةٍ, فَالْجِلْدُ مَعْرُوفٌ، وَهُوَ أَقْوَى وَأَصْلَبُ مِمَّا تَحْتَهُ مِنَ اللَّحْمِ. ((معجم مقاييس اللغة)) (1/ 471).* 

[3])) *((تَحْتَبِيَ)): أَي: تَنْحَنِي على وسَادَة وَلَا تَتَّكِئ على الْيَمين وَلَا شمال. هَكَذَا قَالَ الْأَزْهَرِي. ((تاج العروس)) (15/ 7).*

[4])) *قَالَ أَبو عُبَيْدٍ: المُرْمِلُ الَّذِي نَفِدَ زَادُهُ؛ وَمِنْهُ حَدِيثُ*
*أَبي هُرَيْرَةَ: "كُنَّا مَعَ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ، صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ، فِي غَزَاة فأَرْمَلْنا وأَنْفَضْنا"، قَالَ: وأَصله مِنَ الرَّمْل كأَنهم لَصِقوا بالرَّمْلِ؛ كَمَا قِيلَ لِلْفَقِيرِ التَّرِبُ, وَرَجُلٌ أَرْمَلٌ, وامرأَةٌ أَرْمَلَة: مُحْتَاجَةٌ. ((لسان العرب)) (11/ 296).*

[5])) *((مُسْنِتِين)): أَي: مُجْدِبينَ، أَصابَتْهم السَّنَةُ، وَهِيَ: القَحْطُ والجَدْبُ, وأَسْنَتَ، فَهُوَ مُسْنِتٌ إِذا أَجْدَبَ. ((النهاية في غريب الحديث)) (2/ 407), و((لسان العرب)) (2/ 47).*

[6])) *((فِي كَسْرِ الخَيْمة)): أَي: جَانِبهَا؛ وَلِكُلِّ بيتٍ كَسْرانِ: عَنْ يَمِينٍ وَشِمَالٍ، وَتُفْتَحُ الْكَافُ وَتُكْسَرُ، وَمِنْهُ قِيلَ: فُلَانٌ مُكَاسِرِي: أَي: جَارِي. ((النهاية في غريب الحديث)) (4/ 172), و((لسان العرب)) (5/ 141).* 

[7])) *((الجَهْد)): بِالضَّمِّ: الوُسْع والطَّاقة، وبالفَتْح: المَشَقَّة, وَقِيلَ: المُبَالَغة والْغَايَة, وَقِيلَ: هُمَا لُغتَان فِي الوُسْع والطَّاقَة، فأمَّا فِي المشَقَّة والْغَاية فَالْفَتْحُ لَا غَيْرَ, وَيُرِيدُ بِهِ فِي حَدِيثِ أُمِّ معْبَد: الهُزَال. ((النهاية)) (1/ 320).*

[8])) *التَّفَاجُّ: المُبالَغة فِي تَفْرِيجِ مَا بَيْنَ الرجْلين، وَهُوَ مِنَ الفَجِّ: الطَّرِيقُ. ((النهاية في غريب الحديث)) (3/ 412), و((لسان العرب)) (2/ 339).* 

[9]))  *((الجِرَّةُ)): مَا يُخْرِجُهُ الْبَعِيرُ مِنْ بَطْنِهِ ليَمْضَغه ثُمَّ يَبْلَعَهُ, يُقَالُ: اجْتَرَّ الْبَعِيرُ يَجْتَرُّ. ((النهاية في غريب الحديث)) (1/ 259), و((لسان العرب)) (4/ 130).* 

[10])) *((**فدَعا بإناءٍ يُرْبِضُ الرَّهْط)): أَيْ: يُرْوِيهِمْ وَيُثْقِلُهُمْ حَتَّى يَنَامُوا وَيَمْتَدُّوا عَلَى الْأَرْضِ, مِن رَبَضَ فِي الْمَكَانِ يَرْبِضُ؛ إِذَا لَصِقَ بِهِ وَأَقَامَ مُلازِمًا لَهُ, يُقَالُ: "أَرْبَضَتِ الشمسُ" إِذَا اشتَدَّ حرُّها حَتَّى تَرْبِضَ الوحشُ فِي كِنَاسِها, أَيْ: تَجْعَلُها تَرْبِضُ فِيهِ. ((النهاية)) (2/ 184).*

[11])) *((ثَجًّا)): أَي لَبَنًا سَائِلًا كَثِيرًا, والثَّجُّ: السَّيَلانُ. ومَطَرٌ مِثَجٌّ وثَجَّاجٌ وثَجِيجٌ, وَمَاءٌ ثَجُوجٌ وثَجَّاجٌ: مَصْبوبٌ, وَفِي التَّنْزِيلِ: (وأنزلنا من السماء ماء ثجاجًا)* النبأ: 14*. ((لسان العرب)) (2/ 221).*

[12])) *((البَهَاءُ)): الْمَنْظَرُ الحَسَنُ الرَّائِعُ الْمَالِئُ لِلْعَيْنِ, والبَهِيُّ: الشَّيْءُ ذُو البَهاء, مِمَّا يملأُ العينَ رَوْعُه وحُسْنه, والمراد: بَهَاءَ اللَّبَنِ، وَهُوَ وَبِيصُ رَغْوَتِهِ. ((النهاية في غريب الحديث)) (1/ 169), و((لسان العرب)) (14/ 99).* 

[13])) *((راضوا)): أَي: شَرِبُوا حَتَّى رَوُوا، مِنْ "أَرَاضَ الْوَادِي" إِذا اسْتَنْقَعَ فِيهِ الماءُ. ((النهاية في غريب الحديث)) (1/ 39), و((لسان العرب)) (7/ 114).*

[14])) *((الهَدَّة)): صَوْتٌ شَدِيدُ تَسْمَعه مِنْ سُقُوطِ حائِطِ أَو ناحِيَة جَبَل. ((المخصص)) لابن سِيدَه (2/ 9).*
*وقَالَ ابنُ الأَعرابيِّ: ((الهَدُّ)): الرَّجُلُ الكريمُ الجَوَادُ القَوِيُّ. ((تاج العروس)) (9/ 336). فعلى المعنى الأول: يكون شدة الصوت؛ كناية عن كثرة اللبن وغزارته؛ حتى إنه ليحدث صوتًا شديدًا أثناء حلبه.*
*والمعنى الثاني ظاهر. * 

[15])) *((**عِجَافًا)): جمعُ عَجْفَاء، وَهِيَ المَهْزُولة مِنَ الغَنَم وَغَيْرِهَا. ((النهاية في غريب الحديث)) (3/ 186).*

[16]))  *((يَتَسَاوَكْنَ هُزَالًا)): مادة: (سَوُكَ): السِّينُ وَالْوَاوُ وَالْكَافُ أَصْلٌ وَاحِدٌ يَدُلُّ عَلَى حَرَكَةٍ واضطراب؛ ويُقَالُ: تَسَاوَكَتُ الإبلُ؛ إِذَا اضطَربَتْ أعناقُها مِنَ الهُزَال، أَرَادَ أَنَّهَا تَتَمَايَلُ مِنْ ضَعْفِها.((معجم مقاييس اللغة)) (3/ 117, 118), و((النهاية في غريب الحديث)) (2/ 425). وقال النووي: السِّوَاك: بِكَسْر السِّين؛ وَهُوَ اسْتِعْمَال عود أَو نَحوه فِي الْأَسْنَان لإِزَالَة الْوَسخ؛ وَهُوَ من: ساك إِذا دلك وَقيل: من التساوك, وَهُوَ التمايل. ((تحرير ألفاظ التنبيه)) (33).*

[17])) *((م**ُخُّهُنَّ قَلِيلٌ)): الْمِيمُ وَالْخَاءُ كَلِمَةٌ تَدُلُّ عَلَى خَالِصِ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ, مِنْهُ مُخُّ الْعَظْمِ، مَعْرُوفٌ, وَأَمَخَّتِ الشَّاةُ: كَثُرَ مُخُّهَا. ((معجم مقاسسي اللغة)) (5/ 269). والمقصود: قِلَّة مُخُّهِنَّ لضعفهن, وعدم الطعام.*

[18])) *((عَازِبٌ)): أيْ: بَعيدَةُ المَرْعى, لَا تأوِي إِلَى المَنْزِل فِي اللَّيل. و((حَائِلٌ)): هِيَ الَّتِي لَمْ تَحْمِلْ, وَالْجَمْعُ حِيَال وحُوَلٌ وحُوَّلٌ وحُولَلٌ ((النهاية)) (3/ 227), و((لسان العرب)) (11/ 189).*

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

وللحديث بقية, إن شاء الله

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*قَالَتْ: رَأَيْتُ رَجُلًا ظَاهِرَ الْوَضَاءَةِ([1])، أَبْلَجَ الْوَجْهِ([2])، حَسَنَ الْخَلْقِ، لَمْ تَعِبْهُ ثَجْلَةٌ([3])، وَلَمْ تُزْرِيهِ([4]) صَعْلَةٌ([5])، وَسِيمٌ([6]) قَسِيمٌ([7])، فِي عَيْنَيْهِ دَعَجٌ([8])، وَفِي أَشْفَارِهِ([9]) وَطَفٌ([10]).*[1])) *((الوَضَاءَةُ)): الحُسْنُ, والنَّظَافَةُ, والبَهجَةُ. ((تاج العروس)) (1/ 489).*

[2])) *((أَبْلَج الوَجْه)): أَيْ: مُشْرِق الوجْه مُسْفِرُه, وَمِنْهُ: تَبَلَّجَ الصُّبح وانْبَلَجَ, فأما الأَبْلَج فَهُوَ الَّذِي قَدْ وَضَح مَا بَيْنَ حَاجِبَيْهِ فَلَمْ يَقْترنا، وَالِاسْمُ البَلَج، بِالتَّحْرِيكِ، لَمْ تُرِدْه أُمُّ مَعْبَدٍ؛ لِأَنَّهَا قَدْ وَصَفْته فِي حَدِيثِهَا بالقَرَن, وَمِنْهُ الْحَدِيثُ «لَيْلَةُ الْقَدْرِ بُلْجَة» أَيْ: مُشْرقة, والبُلْجَة بِالضَّمِّ وَالْفَتْحِ: ضَوْءُ الصُّبْحِ. ((النهاية في غريب الحديث)) (1/ 151). وقال البغوي: (("أَبْلَج الْوَجْه"، تُرِيدُ مُشْرِقَ الْوَجْه مضيئه، يقَالَ: تَبَلَّجَ الصُّبْح, وانبلج: إِذا أَسْفر، وَلَمْ تُرِدْ بَلَجَ الْحَاجِب، أَلا ترى أَنَّهَا تصفه بالقرن)) ((شرح السنة)) (13/ 266).*

[3])) *((الثَّجْلَةٌ)): عِظَمُ الْبَطْنِ, وانْتِفَاخُهَا, وَضَخَامَتُهَا, وَسِعَتُهَا. وَيُرْوَى: "نَحْلَةٌ" بِالنُّونِ وَالْحَاءِ، أَي: نُحُول ودِقَّة. انظر: ((تهذيب اللغة)) (6/ 106و 11/ 16), و((النهاية في غريب الحديث)) (1/ 208), و((لسان العرب)) (11/ 82).* 

[4])) *((وَلَمْ تُزْرِيهِ)): يقال: زَرَيْتُ عَلَيْهِ وزَرَى عَلَيْهِ، بِالْفَتْحِ، زَرْيًا, وزِرَايةً ومَزْرِيةً, ومَزْراةً, وزَرَيانًا: عَابَهُ وعاتَبه. ((لسان العرب)) (14/ 356).*

[5])) *((الصَّعْلَة)): هِيَ صِغَر الرأسِ, وَهِيَ أَيْضًا: الدِّقَّة, والنُّحول, والخِفَّة فِي البَدَن, وقيل: الصَّعَلُ: الدِّقَّة فِي العُنُق وَالْبَدَنِ كُلِّه ((النهاية في غريب الحديث)) (3/ 32), و((لسان العرب)) (11/ 379).*

[6])) *((الوَسِيمُ)): الْوَضِيء الثابتُ الحُسْنِ؛ كأَنه قَدْ وُسِمَ, وفلانٌ وَسِيمٌ؛ أَي: حَسَنُ الْوَجْهِ والسِّيمَا. ((النهاية في غريب الحديث)) (5/ 185), و((لسان العرب)) (12/ 637).*

[7])) *((قَسِيمٌ)): الْقَسَامَةُ: الْحُسْنُ, ورَجلٌ مُقَسَّمُ الْوَجْهِ: أَيْ: جميلٌ كلُّه، كَأَنَّ كلَّ مَوْضِعٍ مِنْهُ أخَذَ قِسْمًا مِنَ الْجَمال. ((النهاية في غريب الحديث)) (4/ 36), و((لسان العرب)) (12/ 482).*

[8])) *((الدَّعَجُ)): شِدَّة سَوَادِ الْعَيْنِ وشِدَّةُ بَيَاضِهِ, رَجُلٌ أَدْعَجُ، وَامْرَأَةٌ دَعْجَاءُ، وَعَيْنٌ دَعْجَاءُ, ويقال: الدَّعَجُ: شدَّة سَوَادِ سَوَادِ الْعَيْنِ، وشِدَّةُ بَيَاضِ بَيَاضِهَا. ((معجم العين)) (1/ 220), و((النهاية في غريب الحديث)) (2/ 119), و((لسان العرب)) (2/ 271).*

[9])) *((الْأَشْفَارُ)): مَنْبَتُ شَعَرِ الْأَجْفَانِ. ((لسان العرب)) (1/ 781).*

[10]))  *((الوَطَفُ)): الْوَاوُ وَالطَّاءُ وَالْفَاءُ: أَصْلٌ صَحِيحٌ يَدُلُّ عَلَى طُولِ شَيْءٍ وَرَخَاوَتِهِ؛ أَىْ: فِى شَعرِ أَجْفَانهِ طُولٌ, وَيُرْوَى: «وَفِي أشْفارِه غَطَفٌ»: وهُوَ أَنْ يَطُول شعرُ الأجْفان ثُمَّ يَنْعَطِف، ويُرْوَى «وَفِي أشْفارِه عَطَفٌ»: بالعين المهملة؛ أَيْ طُولٌ، كَأَنَّهُ طالَ وانْعَطَفَ, فالمعنى واحد في الروايات الثلاث. انظر: ((معجم مقاييس اللغة)) (6/ 120), و((النهاية في غريب الحديث)) (5/ 240, و3/ 257و 3/373).*

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*وَفِي صَوْتِهِ صَهَلٌ([1])، وَفِي عُنُقِهِ سَطَعٌ([2])، وَفِي لِحْيَتِهِ كَثَاثَةٌ([3])، أَزَجُّ([4]) أَقْرَنُ([5])، إِنْ صَمَتَ فَعَلَيْهِ الْوَقَارُ([6])، وَإِنْ تَكَلَّمَ سَمَاهُ وَعَلَاهُ الْبَهَاءُ، أَجْمَلُ النَّاسِ وَأَبْهَاهُ مِنْ بَعِيدٍ، وَأَحْسَنُهُ وَأَجْمَلُهُ مِنْ قَرِيبٍ، حُلْوُ الْمَنْطِقِ([7])؛ فَصْلًا، لَا نَزْرٌ وَلَا هَذْرٌ([8])، كَأَنَّ مَنْطِقَهُ خَرَزَاتُ نَظْمٍ، يَتَحَدَّرْنَ,*[1])) *((فِي صَوِتِهِ صَهَلٌ)): أَيْ: قَوَّة وصَلابة، مِنْ صَهِيلِ الخيلِ وَهُوَ صَوْتُهَا، ويُرْوَى ((صَحَلٌ)): بِالْحَاءِ؛ والتَّحْرِيكِ: كالبُحَّة، وَأَلَّا يَكُونَ حَادَّ الصَّوْت. ((النهاية في غريب الحديث)) (3/ 13و 3/ 63).*

[2])) *((السَّطْعُ)): كُلُّ شَيْءٍ انْتَشَرَ أَو ارْتَفَعَ مِنْ بَرْقٍ, أَو غُبَارٍ, أَو نُور, أَو رِيحٍ، سَطَعَ يَسْطَعُ سَطْعًا وسُطُوعًا؛ وَيُقَالُ لِلصُّبْحِ إِذا طلَع ضَوْؤُه فِي السَّمَاءِ: قَدْ سَطَع يسْطَع سُطوعًا؛ أَوَّلَ مَا ينشقُّ مُسْتَطِيلًا, فقولها: ((فِي عُنُقه سَطَعٌ)): أَيِ: ارتفاعٌ وَطُولٌ. ((النهاية في غريب الحديث)) (2/ 365), و((لسان العرب)) (8/ 154).*

[3])) *((كَثَاثَةٌ)): الْكَافُ وَالثَّاءُ أَصْلٌ صَحِيحٌ يَدُلُّ عَلَى تَجَمُّعٍ؛ والكثاثَة فِي اللِّحْيَة: أن تكون غير رقيقة وَلَا طَوِيلَةٍ، وَلَكِنْ فِيهَا كَثَافة, أَرَادَتْ كَثرةَ أُصولها وَشَعْرِهَا، وأَنها لَيْسَتْ بِدَقِيقَةٍ، وَلَا طَوِيلَةٍ، وَفِيهَا كَثافة. ((معجم مقاييس اللغة)) (/ 125), و((النهاية في غريب الحديث)) (4/ 152), و((لسان العرب)) (2/ 179).*

[4])) *((أَزَجُّ)): الزَّجَجُ: تَقَوُّس فِي الْحَاجِبِ مَعَ طُول فِي طَرَفه وامْتدَاد. ((النهاية في غريب الحديث)) (2/ 296),*

[5])) *((أَقْرَن)): أَيْ: مَقْرُون الحاجبَيْن؛ القَرَن- بِالتَّحْرِيكِ - الْتِقاء الحاجِبَين. ((النهاية في غريب الحديث)) (4/ 54).*
*وعند الطبراني في ((الكبير)) (414)، والآجري في ((الشريعة)) (1022), والبيهقي في ((الشعب)) (1362), عَنْ هِنْدِ بْنِ أَبِي هَالَةَ التَّمِيمِيِّ – فِي وَصْفِ النَبِيِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم -: ((أَزَجُّ الْحَوَاجِبِ, سَوَابِغَ فِي غَيْرِ قَرَنٍ)).*
*قال ابن قتيبة في ((غريب الحديث)) (1/ 491): (("سَوَابِغَ فِي غَيْرِ قَرَنٍ" والقَرَنُ: أَنْ يَطُولَ الْحَاجِبَانِ حَتَّى يَلْتَقِيَ طَرَفَاهُمَا, وَهَذَا خِلَافُ مَا وَصفته بِهِ أُمُّ مَعْبَدٍ؛ لِأَنَّهَا قَالَتْ فِي وَصْفِهِ: "أَزجُّ أَقْرَنُ" وَلَا أُرَاهُ إِلَّا كَمَا ذَكَرَ ابْنُ أَبِي هَالَةَ.*
*وَقَالَ الْأَصْمَعِيُّ:  كَانَتِ الْعَرَبُ تَكْرَهُ الْقَرَنَ, وَتَسْتَحِبُّ الْبَلَجَ؛ وَالْبَلَجُ: أَنْ يَنْقَطِعَ الْحَاجِبَانِ, فَيَكُونُ مَا بَيْنَهُمَا نَقِيًّا))ا ه.*
*وقال ابن الأثير في ((النهاية في غريب الحديث)) (4/ 54): ((وَفِي صِفَته عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاةُ وَالسَّلَامُ «سَوابغَ فِي غَيْرِ قَرَن»: القَرَن- بِالتَّحْرِيكِ - الْتِقاء الحاجِبَين, وَهَذَا خِلَافُ مَا رَوَت أُمُّ مَعْبَد، فَإِنَّهَا قَالَتْ فِي صِفَته: «أزَجُّ أَقْرَن»: أَيْ: مَقْرُون الحاجبَيْن، وَالْأَوَّلُ الصَّحِيحُ فِي صِفته))ا ه.*

[6])) *((الوَقار)): الْحِلْمُ والرَّزانة. ((النهاية في غريب الحديث)) (5/ 213), و((تاج العروس)) (14/ 376).*

[7])) *((الْمَنْطِق)): من النطق, وهو الكلام.*

[8])) *((فَصْلًا، لَا نَزْرٌ وَلَا هَذْرٌ)): ((فَصْلًا)): أَيْ: يَفْصِلُ بَيْنَ  كَلَامِهِ, وكَلَامُهُ بَيِّنٌ ظَاهِرٌ.*
*و((النَّزْر)): الْقَلِيلُ.*
*و((الهَذَرُ)): الْكَلَامُ الَّذِي لَا يُعْبَأُ بِهِ؛ هَذرَ كلامُهُ هَذَرًا: كَثُرَ فِي الْخَطَإِ وَالْبَاطِلِ, والهَذَرُ: الْكَثِيرُ الرَّدِيءُ، وَقِيلَ: هُوَ سَقَطُ الْكَلَامِ, هَذَرَ الرجلُ فِي مَنْطِقِهِ يَهْذِرُ ويَهْذُر هَذْرًا، بِالسُّكُونِ، وتَهْذارًا؛ وَهُوَ بِنَاءٌ يَدُلُّ عَلَى التَّكْثِيرِ، وَالْاسْمُ: الهَذَرُ، بِالتَّحْرِيكِ؛ وَهُوَ الهَذَيانُ, وأَهْذَر الرجلُ فِي كَلَامِهِ: أَكثر, وَرَجُلٌ هِذْرِيانٌ؛ إِذا كَانَ غَثَّ الْكَلَامِ كَثِيرَهُ.*
*وَهِيَ تَعْنِي: أَنَّ كَلَامَهُ لَيْسَ بقليلٍ فيدُلُّ عَلَى عِيٍّ، وَعَدَمِ إِفْصَاحٍ, وَلَا كثيرٍ فَاسِدٍ. ((النهاية في غريب الحديث)) (3/ 451, و5/ 40, 5/ 256), و((لسان العرب)) (5/ 259, و5/ 203).*

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*رَبْعَةٌ([1]), لَا تَشْنَؤُهُ مِنْ طُولٍ([2])، وَلَا تَقْتَحِمُهُ عَيْنٌ مِنْ قِصَرٍ([3])، غُصْنٌ بَيْنَ غُصْنَيْنِ([4])؛ فَهُوَ أَنْضَرُ([5]) الثَّلَاثَةِ مَنْظَرًا, وَأَحْسَنُهُمْ قَدْرًا, لَهُ رُفَقَاءُ يَحُفُّونَ بِهِ([6])؛ إِنْ قَالَ سَمِعُوا لِقَوْلِهِ، وَإِنْ أَمَرَ تَبَادَرُوا([7]) إِلَى أَمْرِهِ.*
*مَحْفُودٌ([8]) مَحْشُودٌ([9]) لَا عَابِسٌ([10]) وَلَا مُفَنَّدٌ([11]).*[1])) *((رَبْعَةٌ)): ومَرْبوع الْخَلْقِ؛ أي: ليس بطويل ولا قصير. ((معجم العين)) (2/ 133).*

[2])) *((لَا تَشْنَؤُهُ مِنْ طُولٍ)):أي: لَا تُبْغِضُهُ؛ الشَّنَاءَةُ: البُغْضُ؛ يُقَال: شَنِئْتُ الرجلَ؛ أَي: أَبغَضْتُهُ؛ ومنه قوله تعالى: (*وَلَا يَجْرِمَنَّكُمْ شَنَآنُ قَوْمٍ) المائدة: 8 *؛ أي: بغض قوم, وقوله تعالى:* (إِنَّ شَانِئَكَ هُوَ الأَبْتَرُ*)* الكوثر: 3 *؛ أي: إِنَّ مُبْغِضَكَ. انظر: ((النهاية في غريب الحديث)) (2/ 503), و((تاج العروس)) (1/ 288), و((لسان العرب)) (1/ 101).*
[3])) *((وَلَا تَقْتَحِمُهُ عَيْنٌ مِنْ قِصَرٍ)): أَي: لَا تَحْتَقِرُهُ, وَلَا تَزْدَرِيهِ؛ يُقَالُ: اقْتَحَمَتْ فلَانًا عَيْنِي؛ إِذَا احْتَقَرَتْهُ وَاسْتَصْغَرَتْ  هُ. ((غريب الحديث)) لابن قتيبة (1/ 474).*

[4])) *((غُصْنٌ بَيْنَ غُصْنَيْنِ)): تُشَبِّهُ النَّبِيَّ صلى الله عليه وسلم فِي جَمَالِهِ بِغُصْنِ الشَّجَرَةِ الْجَمِيلِ بَيْنَ غُصْنَيْنِ؛ وهما: أبو بكر, وعامر بن فُهَيْرَة.*

[5])) *((النَّضْرة)): الْحُسْنُ, والرَّوْنَقُ, والْبَرِيقُ. ((لسان العرب)) (5/ 212).*

[6])) *((يَحُفُّونَ بِهِ)): حَفَّ القومُ بسيِّدِهِم,* *يَحُفُّون**َ حَفًّا: إِذا أَطَافُوا بِهِ وَعكَفوا؛ وَمنْهُ قولُ الله عَزَّ وجَلَّ : (*وَتَرَى الْمَلَائِكَةَ حَافِّينَ مِنْ حَوْلِ الْعَرْشِ يُسَبِّحُونَ بِحَمْدِ رَبِّهِمْ وَقُضِيَ بَيْنَهُمْ بِالْحَقِّ وَقِيلَ الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ) الزمر: 75*. ((تهذيب اللغة)) (4/ 5).*
[7])) *((تَبَادَرُوا)): بَدَرَ إِلَى الشَّيْء: عَجِلَ إِليْهِ وَاسْتَبَقَ. ((لسان العرب)) (4/ 48).*

[8])) *((مَحْفُودٌ)): الْمَحْفُودُ: الَّذِي يَخْدِمُه أَصْحَابُهُ ويُعَظِّمُونه ويُسْرِعون فِي طاعَتِه؛ يُقَالُ حَفَدْتُ وأَحْفَدْتُ، فَأَنَا حَافِد ومَحْفُودٌ؛ وَمِنْهُ دُعاء القُنوت: «وإلَيْك نَسْعى ونَحْفِد» أَيْ: نُسْرِع فِي الْعَمَلِ والخِدْمة. ((النهاية في غريب الحديث)) (1/ 406).*

[9])) *((مَحْشُودٌ)): الْحَشْدُ: الْجَمَاعة؛ واحْتَشَدَ الْقَوْمُ لِفُلَانٍ: تَجَمَّعُوا لَهُ وتأهَّبوا. ((النهاية في غريب الحديث)) (1/ 388).*

[10])) *((لَا عَابِسٌ)): مِنْ عَبَسَ يَعْبِسُ عَبْسًا وعَبَّسَ: قَطَّبَ مَا بَيْنَ عَيْنَيْهِ؛ والعابسُ: الْكَريهُ المَلْقى. ((النهاية في غريب الحديث)) (3/ 171), و((لسان العرب)) (6/ 128).*

[11])) *((وَلَا مُفَنَّدٌ)): الْفَنَدُ: الخَرَفُ, وَإِنْكَارُ الْعَقْلِ مِنَ الهَرَمِ أَو الْمَرضِ؛ وَيُقَالُ: أَفْنَدَ الرَّجُلُ فَهُوَ* *مُفْنِد**ٌ إِذا ضَعُفَ عَقْلُهُ؛ ومنه قوله تعالى: (*لَوْلَا أَنْ تُفَنِّدُونِ ) يوسف: 94*؛ أَيْ: لَوْلَا أَنْ تَتَّهِمُونِي بِالْخَرَفِ. ((شرح السنة)) للبغوي (13/ 268), و((لسان العرب)) (3/ 338).*

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

انتهى شرح الحديث, والحمد لله

----------


## أفقر الخلق إلى الله

بارك الله فيك

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

> بارك الله فيك


وفيكم بارك الله

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

للرفع

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*ما صحة حديث أم معبد الذي وصفت فيه النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم- عندما كان مهاجرا من مكة إلى المدينة؟ وما هي أقوال وأحكام علماء الحديث على هذا الحديث؟ وجزاكم الله خيرا.؟**الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعد:
 فحديث أم معبد -رضي الله عنها- في قصة الهجرة، ووصفها للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عندما مر بها في طريقه، مشهور، ومعروف في كتب السيرة والسنة.
وممن رواه بطوله الطبراني في معجمه الكبير، والحاكم في المستدرك على الصحيحين وقال: هَذَا حَدِيثٌ صَحِيحُ الْإِسْنَادِ وَلَمْ يُخَرِّجَاهُ. 
وقال الذهبي في التلخيص: صحيح.
 وقال عنه ابن كثير في البداية والنهاية: مروي من طرق يشد بعضها بعضا.
وقال الهيثمي: فيه عبد العزيز بن يحيى المديني، ونسبه البخاري وغيره إلى الكذب. وقال الحاكم:‏ صدوق، وفيه مجاهيل أيضا‏.
وقال ابن تيمية في الجواب الصحيح: مشهور.
وقال الألباني في تخريج مشكاة المصابيح: ضعيف، وقد يرتقي إلى الحسن أو الصحة بتعدد طرقه. 
وانظره بطوله في الفتوى رقم: 30049. 
والله أعلم.

المصدر : اسلام ويب
*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*جزاكم الله خيرا ،، استئذن في نسخ بعض ما دونتم وتوزيعه إن شاء الله تعالى، ويكون ذكر المصدر : حديث أم معبد في وصف النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم, وشرح غريبه لمحمد طه شعبان ؟*

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

بارك الله فيكم ونفع بكم
يمكن عزوه لِمَا تفضلتم به، أو عزوه لكتاب ((الأغصان الندية)) طـ الرابعة (ص 158- 164).

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

جاء في ((الطبقات الكبرى)) (8/ 224):
((أُمُّ مَعْبَدٍ، واسمها عاتكة بنت خالد بْن خليف بْن منقذ بْن ربيعة بْن أصرم بْن ضبيس بْن حرام بْنِ حُبْشِيَّةَ بْنِ سَلُولِ بْنِ كَعْبِ بْنِ عمرو من خزاعة. كانت تحت ابن عمها ويقال له تميم بن عبد العزى بن منقذ بْن ربيعة بْن أصرم بْن ضبيس بْن حرام بْنِ حُبْشِيَّةَ بْنِ سَلُولِ بْنِ كَعْبِ بْنِ عمرو من خزاعة. وكان منزلها بقديد. وهي التي نزل عندها رَسُولَ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - حِينَ هاجر إلى المدينة))اهـ.

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

جزاك الله خيرا يا شيخ محمد

----------


## محمدالمرنيسي

أقترح على الأستاذ الفاضل محمد طه أن يجعل هذا الوصف على شكل مقال،ويقدمه مضغوطا بواسطة رابط مباشر،وله جزيل الشكر.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

> أقترح على الأستاذ الفاضل محمد طه أن يجعل هذا الوصف على شكل مقال،ويقدمه مضغوطا بواسطة رابط مباشر،وله جزيل الشكر.


بارك الله فيكم أخانا الحبيب. تفضل حمله من هنا:
http://up.top4top.net/downloadf-top4...68151-pdf.html

----------


## محمدالمرنيسي

جزاكم الله خيرا،أحسنتم احسن الله إليكم،فقد كان هذا الوصف بعيد المنال عند فئة عريضة ممن لا يصبرون ولا يصابرون على متاعب البحث والتنقيب في المعاجم والمصادر التي ورد فيها الوصف،فقربتم البعيد،وجليتم الغامض،ويسرتم العسير،وذللتم الصعب،ولم يبق للعاجز -مثلي-حجة في الإعراض عن الوصف بدعوى الجهل بالألفاظ، فيمليه أو يحدث به  استظهارا كما ورد،فلله الحمد والمنة،ولكم الشكر والفضل!

----------


## اسماعيل حمدتو

جزاك الله كل خير ، وجعل الله هذا العمل الطيب فى ميزان حسناتك ، وأسأله سبحانه وتعالى لك وللجميع القبول .

----------


## أم أمه الله

> *وَفِي صَوْتِهِ صَهَلٌ([1])، وَفِي عُنُقِهِ سَطَعٌ([2])، وَفِي لِحْيَتِهِ كَثَاثَةٌ([3])، أَزَجُّ([4]) أَقْرَنُ([5])، إِنْ صَمَتَ فَعَلَيْهِ الْوَقَارُ([6])، وَإِنْ تَكَلَّمَ سَمَاهُ وَعَلَاهُ الْبَهَاءُ، أَجْمَلُ النَّاسِ وَأَبْهَاهُ مِنْ بَعِيدٍ، وَأَحْسَنُهُ وَأَجْمَلُهُ مِنْ قَرِيبٍ، حُلْوُ الْمَنْطِقِ([7])؛ فَصْلًا، لَا نَزْرٌ وَلَا هَذْرٌ([8])، كَأَنَّ مَنْطِقَهُ خَرَزَاتُ نَظْمٍ، يَتَحَدَّرْنَ,*[1])) *((فِي صَوِتِهِ صَهَلٌ)): أَيْ: قَوَّة وصَلابة، مِنْ صَهِيلِ الخيلِ وَهُوَ صَوْتُهَا، ويُرْوَى ((صَحَلٌ)): بِالْحَاءِ؛ والتَّحْرِيكِ: كالبُحَّة، وَأَلَّا يَكُونَ حَادَّ الصَّوْت. ((النهاية في غريب الحديث)) (3/ 13و 3/ 63).*
> 
> [2])) *((السَّطْعُ)): كُلُّ شَيْءٍ انْتَشَرَ أَو ارْتَفَعَ مِنْ بَرْقٍ, أَو غُبَارٍ, أَو نُور, أَو رِيحٍ، سَطَعَ يَسْطَعُ سَطْعًا وسُطُوعًا؛ وَيُقَالُ لِلصُّبْحِ إِذا طلَع ضَوْؤُه فِي السَّمَاءِ: قَدْ سَطَع يسْطَع سُطوعًا؛ أَوَّلَ مَا ينشقُّ مُسْتَطِيلًا, فقولها: ((فِي عُنُقه سَطَعٌ)): أَيِ: ارتفاعٌ وَطُولٌ. ((النهاية في غريب الحديث)) (2/ 365), و((لسان العرب)) (8/ 154).*
> 
> [3])) *((كَثَاثَةٌ)): الْكَافُ وَالثَّاءُ أَصْلٌ صَحِيحٌ يَدُلُّ عَلَى تَجَمُّعٍ؛ والكثاثَة فِي اللِّحْيَة: أن تكون غير رقيقة وَلَا طَوِيلَةٍ، وَلَكِنْ فِيهَا كَثَافة, أَرَادَتْ كَثرةَ أُصولها وَشَعْرِهَا، وأَنها لَيْسَتْ بِدَقِيقَةٍ، وَلَا طَوِيلَةٍ، وَفِيهَا كَثافة. ((معجم مقاييس اللغة)) (/ 125), و((النهاية في غريب الحديث)) (4/ 152), و((لسان العرب)) (2/ 179).*
> 
> [4])) *((أَزَجُّ)): الزَّجَجُ: تَقَوُّس فِي الْحَاجِبِ مَعَ طُول فِي طَرَفه وامْتدَاد. ((النهاية في غريب الحديث)) (2/ 296),*
> 
> [5])) *((أَقْرَن)): أَيْ: مَقْرُون الحاجبَيْن؛ القَرَن- بِالتَّحْرِيكِ - الْتِقاء الحاجِبَين. ((النهاية في غريب الحديث)) (4/ 54).*
> ...


بارك الله فيكم وفتح عليكم

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

*فيه بعضًا من أحاديث ذكر فيها وصفه صلى الله عليه وسلم.


وصف النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ...
*

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

*جزاكم الله خيرا*

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

> *جزاكم الله خيرا*


وجزاكم مثله

----------


## اكرم غانم اسماعيل

قلت: 
- رواه الحاكم في المستدرك/4333: *" هَذَا حَدِيثٌ صَحِيحُ الْإِسْنَادِ وَلَمْ يُخَرِّجَاهُ ". " وَيُسْتَدَلُّ عَلَى صِحَّتِهِ وَصِدْقِ رُوَاتِهِ بِدَلَائِلَ ، فَمِنْهَا نُزُولُ الْمُصْطَفَى صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ بِالْخَيْمَتَيْ  نِ مُتَوَاتِرًا فِي أَخْبَارٍ صَحِيحَةٍ ذَوَاتِ عَدَدٍ ، وَمِنْهَا أَنَّ الَّذِينَ سَاقُوا الْحَدِيثَ عَلَى وَجْهِهِ أَهْلُ الْخَيْمَتَيْنِ مِنِ الْأَعَارِيبِ الَّذِينَ لَا يُتَّهَمُونَ بِوَضْعِ الْحَدِيثِ وَالزِّيَادَةِ وَالنُّقْصَانِ ، وَقَدْ أَخَذُوهُ لَفْظًا بَعْدَ لَفْظٍ عَنْ أَبِي مَعْبَدٍ ، وَأُمِّ مَعْبَدٍ ، وَمِنْهَا أَنَّ لَهُ أَسَانِيدَ كَالْأَخْذِ بِالْيَدِ أَخْذِ الْوَلَدِ عَنْ أَبِيهِ ، وَالْأَبِ عَنْ جَدِّهِ لَا إِرْسَالٌ وَلَا وَهَنٌ فِي الرُّوَاةِ وَمِنْهَا أَنَّ الْحُرَّ بْنَ الصَّبَّاحِ النَّخَعِيَّ أَخَذَهُ عَنْ أَبِي مَعْبَدٍ كَمَا أَخَذَهُ وَلَدُهُ عَنْهُ ، فَأَمَّا الْإِسْنَادُ الَّذِي رَوَيْنَاهُ بِسِيَاقِةِ الْحَدِيثِ عَنِ الْكَعْبِيِّينَ فَإِنَّهُ إِسْنَادٌ صَحِيحٌ عَالٍ لِلْعَرَبِ الْأَعَارِبَةِ وَقَدْ عَلَوْنَا فِي حَدِيثِ الْحُرِّ بْنِ الصَّبَّاحِ"*. إھ 
*قال مقبل الوادعي في تخريجه للمستدرك3/10: لا، حسين بن حميد بن الربيع كذبه مطين، كما في الميزان، واتهمه ابن منده، وبقية السند مظلم.*
*- وفي المشكاة للتبريزي/5943 –  قال الالباني في تحقيقه للمشكاة: أنى لاسناده الصحة؟ نعم قد يرتقي الحديث الى الحسن أو الصحة بطرق ساقها الحاكم.*
*- وقال عبد القادر وشعيب الأرناؤوط  في تحقيق زاد المعاد لابن القيم،: حديث حسن. انظر حاشية زاد المعاد (3/ 57).*
- وفي مسند الامام احمد/3، قال *الْبَرَاءِ بْنِ عَازِبٍ : فَقَالَ أَبُو بَكْرٍ: خَرَجْنَا فَأَدْلَجْنَا، فَأَحْثَثْنَا يَوْمَنَا وَلَيْلَتَنَا، حَتَّى أَظْهَرْنَا، وَقَامَ قَائِمُ الظَّهِيرَةِ، فَضَرَبْتُ بِبَصَرِي: هَلْ أَرَى ظِلًّا نَأْوِي إِلَيْهِ؟ فَإِذَا أَنَا بِصَخْرَةٍ، فَأَهْوَيْتُ إِلَيْهَا فَإِذَا بَقِيَّةُ ظِلِّهَا، فَسَوَّيْتُهُ لِرَسُولِ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ، وَفَرَشْتُ لَهُ فَرْوَةً، وَقُلْتُ: اضْطَجِعْ يَا رَسُولَ اللهِ، فَاضْطَجَعَ، ثُمَّ خَرَجْتُ أَنْظُرُ: هَلْ أَرَى أَحَدًا مِنَ الطَّلَبِ؟ فَإِذَا أَنَا بِرَاعِي غَنَمٍ، فَقُلْتُ: لِمَنْ أَنْتَ يَا غُلامُ؟ فَقَالَ: لِرَجُلٍ مِنْ قُرَيْشٍ. فَسَمَّاهُ فَعَرَفْتُهُ، فَقُلْتُ: هَلْ فِي غَنَمِكَ مِنْ لَبَنٍ؟ قَالَ: نَعَمْ. قَالَ: قُلْتُ: هَلْ أَنْتَ حَالِبٌ لِي؟ قَالَ: نَعَمْ. قَالَ: فَأَمَرْتُهُ فَاعْتَقَلَ شَاةً مِنْهَا، ثُمَّ أَمَرْتُهُ فَنَفَضَ ضَرْعَهَا مِنَ الْغُبَارِ، ثُمَّ أَمَرْتُهُ فَنَفَضَ كَفَّيْهِ مِنَ الْغُبَارِ، وَمَعِي إِدَاوَةٌ عَلَى فَمِهَا خِرْقَةٌ، فَحَلَبَ لِي كُثْبَةً مِنَ اللَّبَنِ، فَصَبَبْتُ عَلَى الْقَدَحِ حَتَّى بَرَدَ أَسْفَلُهُ، ثُمَّ أَتَيْتُ رَسُولَ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم فَوَافَيْتُهُ وَقَدِ اسْتَيْقَظَ، فَقُلْتُ: اشْرَبْ يَا رَسُولَ اللهِ. فَشَرِبَ حَتَّى رَضِيتُ، ثُمَّ قُلْتُ: هَلْ أَنَى الرَّحِيلُ*....) الحديث.
*قال الارناؤوط في تحقيقه للمسند1/182:* *إسناده صحيح على شرط مسلم.*

----------


## اكرم غانم اسماعيل

قال الحافظ: وأخرج البيهقي في "الدلائل" من طريق عبد الرحمن بن أبي ليلى عن أبي بكر الصديق شبيهاً بأصل قصتها في لبن الشاة المهزولة دون ما فيها من صفته -صلى الله عليه وسلم- لكنه لم يسمها في هذه الرواية ولا نسبها فاحتمل التعدد" أخرجه أبو بكر المروزي في "مسند أبي بكر" (126) والبيهقي في "الدلائل" (2/ 491 - 492) من طرق عن يحيى بن زكريا بن أبي زائدة ثنا محمد بن عبد الرحمن بن أبي ليلى ثنا عبد الرحمن بن الأصبهاني قال: سمعت عبد الرحمن بن أبي ليلى يحدث عن أبي بكر الصديق قال: خرجت مع رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم- من مكة فانتهينا إلى حي من أحياء العرب، فنظر رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم - إلى بيت منتحياً فقصد إليه، فلما نزلنا لم يكن فيه إلا امرأة، فقالت: يا عبد الله! إنما أنا امرأة، وليس معي أحد، فعليكما بعظيم الحي إذا أردتم القِرى، قال: فلم يجبها وذلك عند المساء، فجاء ابن لها بأعنز له يسوقها، فقالت له: يا بني انطلق بهذه العنز والشفرة إلى هذين الرجلين فقل لهما: تقول لكما أمي: اذبحا هذه وكلا وأطعمانا، فلما جاء، قال له النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم-: "انطلق بالشفرة وجئني بالقدح" قال: إنها قد عزبت وليس لها لبن، قال: "انطلق" فانطلق فجاء بقدح فمسح النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم- ضرعها، ثم حلب حتى ملأ القدح، ثم قال: "انطلق به إلى أمك" فشربت حتى رويت، ثم جاء به فقال: "انطلق بهذه وجئني بأخرى" ففعل بها كذلك، ثم سقى أبا بكر، ثم جاء بأخرى ففعل بها كذلك، ثم شرب النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم-.
قال: فبتنا ليلتنا، ثم انطلقنا فكانت تسميه المبارك وكثرت غنمها حتى جلبت جَلْباً إلى المدينة، فمرَّ أبو بكر الصديق فرآه ابنها فعرفه، فقال: يا أمه إنَّ هذا الرجل الذي كان مع المبارك، فقامت إليه، فقالت: يا عبد الله من الرجل الذي كان معك؟ قال: وما تدرين من هو؟ قالت: لا، قال: هو النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم-، قالت: فأدخلني عليه، قال: فأدخلها عليه، فأطعمها وأعطاها.
وإسناده ضعيف لضعف محمد بن عبد الرحمن بن أبي ليلى، وعبد الرحمن بن أبي ليلى لم يدرك أبا بكر..
الكتاب: أنِيسُ السَّاري في تخريج وَتحقيق الأحاديث التي ذكرها الحَافظ ابن حَجر العسقلاني في فَتح البَاري
المؤلف: أبو حذيفة، نبيل بن منصور بن يعقوب بن سلطان البصارة الكويتي
المحقق: نبيل بن مَنصور بن يَعقوب البصارة
الناشر: مؤسَّسَة السَّماحة، مؤسَّسَة الريَّان، بيروت - لبنان
الطبعة: الأولى، 1426 هـ - 2005 م
ج10/ص981

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------

